#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Тантрическая анатомия с точки зрения науки

## Legba

> А я скажу, что есть, и что их обнаружили - на ЭЭГ, томографии мозга и подобном (и далее опять тема, которую ты отлично помнишь).


Я все пропустил, как обычно.
А можно продублировать/дать ссылку.
Даже не могу себе представить аналог бинду - с остальным-то попроще...

----------


## Вантус

> Я все пропустил, как обычно.
> А можно продублировать/дать ссылку.
> Даже не могу себе представить аналог бинду - с остальным-то попроще...


Это происходило на другом форуме. Ссылку я потерял. Вкратце, нади - это такое архаичное понимание нейронных цепей, а прана - перемещающийся по ним электрический ток, кодирующий ту или иную информацию.

----------


## Legba

> Это происходило на другом форуме. Ссылку я потерял. Вкратце, нади - это такое архаичное понимание нейронных цепей, а прана - перемещающийся по ним электрический ток, кодирующий ту или иную информацию.


Да, это-то похоже на правду. Даже всяческие хатха-йоги из Бихарской школы с этим согласны.
Но что за бинду-то?))

----------


## Вантус

> Да, это-то похоже на правду. Даже всяческие хатха-йоги из Бихарской школы с этим согласны.
> Но что за бинду-то?))


Классически - это чистая сущность спермы и крови, причем красные капли связаны еще и с жаром. Поскульку жар - это подвид кинетической энергии и производится он в результате обмена веществ (цикл Кребса с последующим гидролизом АТФ, сопровождающимся выделением энергии), то получаем, что белая и красная капля связана с механизмом передачи генетической информации (ибо достаются от родителей), а красная - еще и с обменом веществ. Т.е. это - ядро клетки (наследственная информация) и митохондрии (синтез АТФ), выходит, а также и регулятивные механизмы организма в этом отношении.

----------

Legba (17.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (17.11.2013), Сергей Ч (17.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Почитание гуру = отношение между Буддой и личностью практикующего. Всякие "усы и рожки" есть непрошеное вмешательство в практику тех, кто гуру для практикующего не является, но при этом пытается присвоить себе статус гуру (= использует недостверную, или омраченную, опору для собственной кармической линии за чужой счёт).
> 
> То есть вполне может классифицироваться как создание препятствий для практики Дхармы (враждебность).


А на основании чего вы так утверждаете, лама ринпоче кушог?

----------


## Вантус

Кстати, любопытно, что жар и блаженство связано - и то, и другое регулируется гипоталамусом, ибо он ответственен за терморегуляцию и за выработку эндорфинов. Собственно, как я читал, гипоталамус преобразует электрический нервный импульс в химический нейрогормональный.

----------

Legba (17.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Классически - это чистая сущность спермы и крови, причем красные капли связаны еще и с жаром. Поскульку жар - это подвид кинетической энергии и производится он в результате обмена веществ (цикл Кребса с последующим гидролизом АТФ, сопровождающимся выделением энергии), то получаем, что белая и красная капля связана с механизмом передачи генетической информации (ибо достаются от родителей), а красная - еще и с обменом веществ. Т.е. это - ядро клетки (наследственная информация) и митохондрии (синтез АТФ), выходит, а также и регулятивные механизмы организма в этом отношении.


да, да, остается только придумать - как именно митохондрии плавают внутри нервных волокон (=типо нади) и где там в центре грудной клетки располагается сердечная чакра и в других местах прочие чакры тоже)))
один мой бывший босс очень удачно называл такие попытки как "натягивать кондом на глобус".

я не по наслышке знаю некоторые особенности образования у филосософ в области естественных наук)

----------


## Вантус

> да, да, остается только придумать - как именно митохондрии плавают внутри нервных волокон (=типо нади) и где там в центре грудной клетки располагается сердечная чакра и в других местах прочие чакры тоже)))
> один мой бывший босс очень удачно называл такие попытки как "натягивать кондом на глобус".


*Ондрий*, я же все это разъяснял. Мы уже говорили, что все человеческое тело отображено в определенную область в мозге (см. гомункулус Пенфилда). И поэтому не в центре грудной клетки располагается, а в центре отображения грудной клетки в кору головного мозга. 
И совершенно непонятно, почему ты говоришь "остается только придумать - как именно митохондрии плавают внутри нервных волокон"! Мы же обсуждаем то, как все тело переживается человеком изнутри, а не как оно наблюдается снаружи! А гидролиз синтезированного митохондриями АТФ субъективно воспринимается именно как тепло! Ведь мы говорим, не о том, где физически находятся митохондрии, а о том, по каким нейронным цепям идут связанные с ними ощущения!

И нади - не сами нервы, как они видны извне, а то, как они воспринимаются обладателем нервов!

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2013), Сергей Ч (17.11.2013)

----------


## Legba

> да, да, остается только придумать - как именно митохондрии плавают внутри нервных волокон (=типо нади) и где там в центре грудной клетки располагается сердечная чакра и в других местах прочие чакры тоже)))
> один мой бывший босс очень удачно называл такие попытки как "натягивать кондом на глобус".


Ну, не все так плохо.))
Чакры, если брать основные, территориально совпадают с главными железами внутренней секреции (сюрприз).
Соответственно, корректней говорить о нейроэндокринной системе в целом.

Да и по посылу данная штудия - скорее *снять* кондом с глобуса.

----------


## Вантус

> я не по наслышке знаю некоторые особенности образования у филосософ в области естественных наук)


Это ты на что намекаешь? Математики учат физику (теоретическая механика+общая физика), если что, 1.5 года.

----------


## Ондрий

> Это ты на что намекаешь? Математики учат физику (теоретическая механика+общая физика), если что, 1.5 года.


намекаю на твою фразу "что взять с технарей", которые не философы" )) соответственно что взять с философ ) привыкших спекулировать словесами. у них все возможно - был бы карандаш.

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну, не все так плохо.))
> Чакры, если брать основные, территориально совпадают с главными железами внутренней секреции (сюрприз).


сердечная не совсем попала в яблочко) ну это фиг с ним. какое отношение эндокринная система имеет к сознанию - непонятно. особенно в свете его "тантрического" расположения в сердечной области.)) ну и чакры имеют основные нади таким-то числом. что мало похоже на реальность - в голове их миллиарды.
ну и картинко нервных волокон человека не совпадает никак с тантрической.
я ж помолчу про ЭЭГ стадий сна и  т.д. при котором казалось бы все должно собраться в горле и ЭЭГ должна бы показать активность там, но все что-то в черепушке делается и никак не хочет в горло лезть)

то, что у "тантрической" анатомии есть голова ноздри 2 руки и 2 ноги и прочие неожиданные "совпадения" с медициной и биологией - подобные теории про глобус мало что могут прояснить, даже если забыть о некоей псевдонаучной натяжке.

как-то не ловко все это комментировать.

----------

Alex (17.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> намекаю на твою фразу "что взять с технарей", которые не философы" ))


А ты, это имеешь в виду. Годы обучения сделали для меня возможным считать вероятной любую концепцию, сколь бы вычурна она не была - главное, чтоб она была непротиворечива внутренне и не противоречила бы известному. Геометрия Лобачевского, например, долгое время считалась не имеющим отношения к жизни курьезом, пока не начали измерять очень большие расстояния.

----------


## Ондрий

все это просто замечательно, но вот с противоречиями как раз было неплохо порешать до предварительных публикаций научных открытий )

т.е. ваша теория довольно сильно притянута за уши.. прям как на глобус.

----------


## Ондрий

Совсем забыли про шишковидную железу и третий глаз! Непорядок! 
Вот вам еще "научная" статья об этом )))
http://espavo.ning.com/profiles/blog...hishkovidnoj-1

----------


## Вантус

> сердечная не совсем попала в яблочко) ну это фиг с ним. какое отношение эндокринная система имеет к сознанию - непонятно. особенно в свете его "тантрического" расположения в сердечной области.)) ну и чакры имеют основные нади таким-то числом. что мало похоже на реальность - в голове их миллиарды.


Мы ж уже говорили, что не в грудной клетке, а там, де грудная клетка отображена в кору головного мозга. У чакр нади тоже очень многочисленны, ибо ветвятся.



> ну и картинко нервных волокон человека не совпадает никак с тантрической.


Картинка прохождения нервов по телу - не совпадает, а вот картинка отображения прохождения в кору - вполне соответствует (не противоречит, по крайней мере).



> я ж помолчу про ЭЭГ стадий сна и  т.д. при котором казалось бы все должно собраться в горле и ЭЭГ должна бы показать активность там, но все что-то в черепушке делается и никак не хочет в горло лезть)


Потому как надо смотреть ЭЭГ в месте отображения горла в кору, а не в самом горле.



> то, что у "тантрической" анатомии есть голова ноздри 2 руки и 2 ноги и прочие неожиданные "совпадения" с медициной и биологией - подобные теории про глобус мало что могут прояснить, даже если забыть о некоей псевдонаучной натяжке.
> 
> как-то не ловко все это комментировать.


Ты внимательно прочитал?

----------


## Ондрий

> Мы ж уже говорили, что не в грудной клетке, а там, де грудная клетка *отображена* в кору головного мозга.


это пардон - как??? у тебя вся йога божества будет происходить именно в области мозга? будешь там порождать и порождать маленького карлика-дебила ииадмчика? Типо такая голова тантриста-профессора Доуэля.

вот уж верно - какие только эпициклы и прочие костыли не придумают люди, чтобы объяснить так как им хочется, а не так как оно есть на самом деле.



> Ты внимательно прочитал?


и уже не первый раз подобное. старюсь дружески сдерживаться )

эксперимент проводил? пока нет и нет теоретической методологии - это даже не наука.

----------

Sten (18.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> это пардон - как??? у тебя вся йога божества будет происходить именно в области мозга? будешь там порождать и порождать маленького карлика-дебила ииадмчика?


У человека *все* происходит в области мозга. Ты вот думаешь, что ты реально пишешь мне сообщение?  Нет! В мозгу есть место, где по данным от органов чувств рендерится сцена, в которой отображаешься ты сам, весь такой маленький, компьютер и все такое. Это подобно тому, как если бы ты ехал в заклепанном танке, у которого наружу выведены видеокамеры, антенны и подобное и все данные от них сводились бы на монитор перед тобой и ты принимал бы все решения не потому, как ты видишь сам, а только по тому, что нарисовано на этот монитор (причем там вполне может внешнее отображаться в черно белом формате с надписями "цвет такой-то") и перемещал бы себя, только двигая за ручки внутри танка. Уж это все довольно неплохо исследовано.

----------


## Legba

> сердечная не совсем попала в яблочко)


Позвольте, а тимус? Он кстати, в отличии от сердца, более-менее в середине)




> ну это фиг с ним. какое отношение эндокринная система имеет к сознанию - непонятно. особенно в свете его "тантрического" расположения в сердечной области.))


Строго говоря, сознание в общебуддийском смысле довольно сложно локализовать.
А что касается наитончайшего ветра и всей вот этой истории - так почему-бы и не тимус)




> ну и чакры имеют основные нади таким-то числом. что мало похоже на реальность - в голове их миллиарды.
> ну и картинко нервных волокон человека не совпадает никак с тантрической.


Это основные нади счетные, они ветвятся дальше.
При определенном остроумии можно насчитать именно столько основных нервов, сколько надо.

Мы не найдем точного соответствия, конечно же. Индусы не так чтобы сильно баловались анатомией))
Но существенные совпадения, как мне кажется, демонстрируют серьезный проруб махасиддхов в устройство человека.
Ну а последующие описания - конечно не будут иметь точного соответствия.
Хотя бы по причине отсутствия адекватного описательного аппарата.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> У человека *все* происходит в области мозга.





> Ты вот думаешь, что ты реально пишешь мне сообщение?  Нет! В мозгу есть место, где по данным от органов чувств рендерится сцена, в которой отображаешься ты сам, весь такой маленький, компьютер и все такое. Это подобно тому, как если бы ты ехал в заклепанном танке, у которого наружу выведены видеокамеры, антенны и подобное и все данные от них сводились бы на монитор перед тобой и ты принимал бы все решения не потому, как ты видишь сам, а только по тому, что нарисовано на этот монитор (причем там вполне может внешнее отображаться в черно белом формате с надписями "цвет такой-то") и перемещал бы себя, только двигая за ручки внутри танка. Уж это все довольно неплохо исследовано.


это все баналы известные и детям в школе. 

Твоя же "теория" довольно сильно, я бы сказал - радикально меняет собственно саму тантрическую анатомию и всю картину практик. Тут уж впору не мне возмущаться (т.к. мне пофиг в общем-то), а традиционалистам. 
Ну и совсем простая мысль - почему об этом в тантрах пишут иначе с т.з. физической топологии. Но мы опустим завесу жалости над "научной тантрой".

----------


## Нико

> Чего же три, а не стразу сто восемь? 
> 
> Потому что есть два РАЗНЫХ термина - citta и vijnana. В буддийских источниках они используются в качестве синонимов друг-друга, кажется, только в тибетском изводе - где они "намще" и "сем". В санскритих же буддийских источниках они не используются в качестве синонимов, насколько видится мне.
> 
> "Ум" - это такой специальный познебуддийский атман (который ещё есть Брахман), как бы этот факт не камуфлировался философическими раскладами (вообще - любую несоставную дхарму можно назвать атманом, так что ничего плохого в этом нет). Он же - ригпа. Как у нас там переводится ригпа на русский язык? Неужели как "сознание"? Сознание - это сансарический конструкт. Ум - несансарический.
> 
> В русском языке, да и вообще - в европейском изводе, сознание - это термин, который ассоциирован с работой мозга. Ум - понятие, ассоциированное с _сутью_ существа. 
> Центр сознания - мозг, центр ума - сердце.
> 
> Такова моя комиссарская зарука.


Это совершеннейшая чепуха.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Это совершеннейшая чепуха.


Т.е. вы не различаете "сознание" и "ум" и другим делать это не рекомендуете?

----------


## Vidya

> Фуф, с материальностью разобрались. Впрочем, скоро придет Нико и скажет - "а я все равно считаю, что они материальны")).
> А вот дальше - мы возвращаемся к изначальному дискурсу.
> Мы, собственно, пытаемся разобраться - что же есть, собственно, "манипуляции с ветрами".
> Некоторые нытики и маловеры считают, что разбираться не надо - ибо все это святое, и сравнивать ни-ни.))
> Так вот, мы можем считать "манипуляции с ветрами" - просто методом, способом думать, запускающим определенные процессы.
> Как визуализация йидама (которые, впрочем, у некоторых тоже материальны).


Здесь тогда имеет смысл уточнить, что есть те каналы-ветра-бинду, которые мы визуализируем, и есть те, которыми мы манипулируем посредством визуализируемой опоры. Соответственно, визуализируемая опора это такой же метод, то есть интерфейс, как и йидам, между ними есть отличия в приносимых результатах и скорости их достижения, но с точки зрения применения, это всего лишь интерфейс. Касательно тех каналов-ветров-бинду, которые манипулируются посредством опоры, то про них есть кратко-туманные, без деталей описания связей с процессами в физ телом и обещания, что посредством некоторых методов ветра можно будет визуально воспринять, но по большому счету средств для их непосредственного замера у нас нет. Мы можем только посмотреть состояние грубого тела и из этого попытаться выдумать состояние тонкого, но при этом у нас нет возможности как либо подтвердить собственную догадку насчет тонкого тела. В итоге, это остается областью недоказуемых и неопровержимых спекуляций в силу отсутствия критерия проверки.




> А можем считать, что мы чего-то там объективно "распутываем".
> В первом случае интересно, какие физиологические механизмы мы задействуем, представляя праны-нади-бинду.


Если есть интерес этим можно заниматься сколько угодно, обвесить человека датчиками, засунуть его в определенные измерительные приборы и смотреть, что происходит при определенных визуализациях, пранаямах, трулкхорах и цалунгах и прочего. И таким образом выяснить какие физ. механизмы задействуются и как при выполнении этих практик, это как раз не трудно. Трудность в том, как из этого вывести тонкое тело, так как таким образом мы всего лишь исследуем грубое тело.




> Во втором - что же это такое, что мы можем на него повлиять путем (в частности) физических упражнений, но не можем зарегестрировать происходящие изменения.


ИМХО, с этими взаимозависимостями мы уходим в скользкую грань где есть, например, взаимозависимость между тонким телом и внешними циклами (правда только для тех кто занимался соответствующими практиками), и тогда встает вопрос взаимозависимости между умом и внешне наблюдаемым миром. Вполне может быть, что этот вопрос встанет также и при изучении взаимозависимости грубого и тонкого тел, или по крайней мере придется тем или иным образом его касаться. Что уводит подобные изыскания либо на грань многих наук, либо в пседвонауку, первое требует очень большой квалификации, второе малополезно. Поэтому, лично для себя я остановился, что есть вот такие методы и что если верить написанному про них, то они приносят результат, но проверить что-либо возможно только личной практикой.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Это совершеннейшая чепуха.


Согласно * Digital Dictionary of Buddhism*




> *vijñāna* [ vijJAna ]2[ vi-jJ'Ana ] n. (ifc. f. [ A ]) 
> the act of distinguishing or discerning, understanding, comprehending, recognizing, intelligence, knowledge AV. &c. &c. 
> (1) skill, proficiency, art 
> (2) science, doctrine 
> (3) worldly or profane knowledge (opposite to [ jJAna ], ` knowledge of the true nature of God ') 
> (4) the faculty of discernment or of right judgment 
> (5) the organ of knowledge (= [ manas ]) 
> (6) (ifc.) the understanding of (a particular meaning), regarding as Kāś. on Pāṇ. 2-3, 17 ; 66 &c. 
> (7) (with Buddhists) consciousness or thought-faculty (one of the 5 constituent elements or Skandhas, also considered as one of the 6 elements or Dhātus, and as one of the 12 links of the chain of causation) Dharmas. 22 ; 42 ; 58 (cf. MWB. 102 ; 109)





> *citta*
> (1) mind. The heart considered as the seat of intellect; the thinking, reflecting mind 心. 
> (2) spirit, motive, sense. The mind as the seat of intelligence, mentality, idea (Skt. citta; caitasika; Tib. sems).
> (3) essence, core, marrow. (Skt. hṛd, hṛdaya; Tib. snying) Transliterated as 汗栗太, 汗栗馱; 紀哩馱. The physical heart of sentient or nonsentient living beings, e.g., men, trees, etc. 肉團
> (4) The mind as the principle of the universe. In this understanding the three worlds are only mind, and outside of mind there is no separate existence 唯心. The ālayavijñāna 阿賴耶識, or totality of mind, and the source of all mental activity 集起心. The mind-ground 心地, as the true mind that all sentient beings are originally endowed with. It is the agent and locus for the production of the myriad phenomena. [Charles Muller]
> (5) The enlightened mind-essence which is the basis for the manifestation of various buddha-bodies. The mind of thusness 堅實心, or the permanent mind, as understood in the Tathāgatagarbha tradition. [Charles Muller]

----------


## Нико

> Здесь тогда имеет смысл уточнить, что есть те каналы-ветра-бинду, которые мы визуализируем, и есть те, которыми мы манипулируем посредством визуализируемой опоры. Соответственно, визуализируемая опора это такой же метод, то есть интерфейс, как и йидам, между ними есть отличия в приносимых результатах и скорости их достижения, но с точки зрения применения, это всего лишь интерфейс. Касательно тех каналов-ветров-бинду, которые манипулируются посредством опоры, то про них есть кратко-туманные, без деталей описания связей с процессами в физ телом и обещания, что посредством некоторых методов ветра можно будет визуально воспринять, но по большому счету средств для их непосредственного замера у нас нет. Мы можем только посмотреть состояние грубого тела и из этого попытаться выдумать состояние тонкого, но при этом у нас нет возможности как либо подтвердить собственную догадку насчет тонкого тела. В итоге, это остается областью недоказуемых и неопровержимых спекуляций в силу отсутствия критерия проверки.
> 
> 
> 
> Если есть интерес этим можно заниматься сколько угодно, обвесить человека датчиками, засунуть его в определенные измерительные приборы и смотреть, что происходит при определенных визуализациях, пранаямах, трулкхорах и цалунгах и прочего. И таким образом выяснить какие физ. механизмы задействуются и как при выполнении этих практик, это как раз не трудно. Трудность в том, как из этого вывести тонкое тело, так как таким образом мы всего лишь исследуем грубое тело.
> 
> 
> 
> ИМХО, с этими взаимозависимостями мы уходим в скользкую грань где есть, например, взаимозависимость между тонким телом и внешними циклами (правда только для тех кто занимался соответствующими практиками), и тогда встает вопрос взаимозависимости между умом и внешне наблюдаемым миром. Вполне может быть, что этот вопрос встанет также и при изучении взаимозависимости грубого и тонкого тел, или по крайней мере придется тем или иным образом его касаться. Что уводит подобные изыскания либо на грань многих наук, либо в пседвонауку, первое требует очень большой квалификации, второе малополезно. Поэтому, лично для себя я остановился, что есть вот такие методы и что если верить написанному про них, то они приносят результат, но проверить что-либо возможно только личной практикой.


Ну да,только личной практикой. И ещё: канонами. )))

----------


## Нико

> Т.е. вы не различаете "сознание" и "ум" и другим делать это не рекомендуете?


Я не различаю это, потому что разницы пока не поняла. Это, как говорит ЕСДЛ - синонимы.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я не различаю это, потому что разницы пока не поняла. Это, как говорит ЕСДЛ - синонимы.


А сколько лет вы уже переводите буддийскую литературу, если не секрет?

----------


## Нико

> А сколько лет вы уже переводите буддийскую литературу, если не секрет?


Это попытка стёба? Первое перевела в 94-м.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Это попытка стёба? Первое перевела в 94-м.


Нет, просто интересуюсь, чтобы точно знать - через сколько лет мне можно будет с чистой совестью использовать словосочетание "совершеннейшая чепуха".

----------


## Нико

> Нет, просто интересуюсь, чтобы точно знать - через сколько лет мне можно будет с чистой совестью использовать словосочетание "совершеннейшая чепуха".


После примерно 20-ти изданных книг по буддизму. Тогда посмотрим.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> После примерно 20-ти изданных книг по буддизму. Тогда посмотрим.


Я думаю, никогда мне не издать даже десятка книг по буддизму. Так что отложу это словосочетание для следующих жизней.

Но вот что ЕСДЛ читту и виджняну не различает - это для меня новость. Может и действительно, не стоит из различать.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Я думаю, никогда мне не издать даже десятка книг по буддизму. Так что отложу это словосочетание для следующих жизней.
> 
> Но вот что ЕСДЛ читту и виджняну не различает - это для меня новость. Может и действительно, не стоит из различать.


Турман рулезз! С "интуицией")))

----------


## Legba

> Касательно тех каналов-ветров-бинду, которые манипулируются посредством опоры, то про них есть кратко-туманные, без деталей описания связей с процессами в физ телом и обещания, что посредством некоторых методов ветра можно будет визуально воспринять, но по большому счету средств для их непосредственного замера у нас нет.


Вот этот момент меня и смущает))




> Поэтому, лично для себя я остановился, что есть вот такие методы и что если верить написанному про них, то они приносят результат, но проверить что-либо возможно только личной практикой.


К сожалению, чтобы проверить результат, нужно положить на это жизнь - и то не факт, что получится)) Всегда ведь есть возможность сказать, что "три основы" недостаточно прокачаны.) Измерения физического тела и прочие датчики - это, конечно, не "оно". Но это - метод убедиться, что происходит хоть что-то. Ну вот "шаматхометра" никто не придумал. Но по электрической активности мозга вполне можно заключить, сосредоточен человек в принципе или нет. Поскольку ему вполне может *казаться*, что он сосредоточен.

----------


## Legba

[QUOTE=Нико;635889]


> Турман рулезз! С "интуицией")))


А у Турмана, кстати, издано 16 книг, не считая эссе и прочего.
Так что употреблять термин "чепуха" в его отношении ты пока не можешь))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Legba;635902]


> А у Турмана, кстати, издано 16 книг, не считая эссе и прочего.
> Так что употреблять термин "чепуха" в его отношении ты пока не можешь))


Могу, потому что "прямое введение" получила.)))

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> Ну вот "шаматхометра" никто не придумал.


"Шаматхометр" в наличии, было бы кого мерить  :Smilie:  С остальными факторами пути можно еще фальсификацию устроить, но только не с шаматхой.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну да,только личной практикой. И ещё: канонами. )))


Это самый корень. Все нужное постепенно можно найти в себе. Некоторые вещи мосгом не обдумать. Канал познания и инструменты познания иные.




> К сожалению, чтобы проверить результат, нужно положить на это жизнь - и то не факт, что получится)) Всегда ведь есть возможность сказать, что "три основы" недостаточно прокачаны.) Измерения физического тела и прочие датчики - это, конечно, не "оно". Но это - метод убедиться, что происходит хоть что-то. Ну вот "шаматхометра" никто не придумал. Но по электрической активности мозга вполне можно заключить, сосредоточен человек в принципе или нет. Поскольку ему вполне может *казаться*, что он сосредоточен.


Результат проверяется именно практикой, надо только внимательно понимать - что ты сам по отношению к себе можешь, и чего не можешь. Шаматхометр тоже вполне работает у каждого. И можно даже видеть, как он у кого работает. Без датчиков. Не говоря о випашьянаметре.

Кажется, что сосредоточен? или на самом деле сосредоточен? ДА КАКАЯ РАЗНИЦА? :Smilie: нам вообще все кажется, и в то же время не кажется. Так и будем болтаться до полной уверенности прямого вИденья.

Просто удивительно, как можно годами держаться за концепции и перфекционировать концептуальные взгляды. Живет тут кто полноценной тантрической жизнью или только камменты читает? Кто-нибудь имеет достаточно смелости решить, что ОН САМ РЕШАЕТ, где у него праны, бинду, и пользуется этим по своему разумению и усмотрению - смело, бесстрашно и с глубоким равнодушием к догмам? Тантра, по идее, должна развивать такую установку.....

Ведь никакой дядя со стороны не укажет все это. Он может только объяснить систему и принцип. Сам должен себя исследовать и собой пользоваться.

----------


## Vidya

> К сожалению, чтобы проверить результат, нужно положить на это жизнь - и то не факт, что получится)) Всегда ведь есть возможность сказать, что "три основы" недостаточно прокачаны.)


Так и есть положить жизнь и возможно пролететь с результатами, это с одной стороны большой риск, а с другой весьма внушительные результаты, если, конечно, всё написанное в текстах, это не полная выдумка или огромное преувеличение результата. 




> Измерения физического тела и прочие датчики - это, конечно, не "оно". Но это - метод убедиться, что происходит хоть что-то. Ну вот "шаматхометра" никто не придумал. Но по электрической активности мозга вполне можно заключить, сосредоточен человек в принципе или нет. Поскольку ему вполне может *казаться*, что он сосредоточен.


Это примерно такое же гадание на кофейной гуще, как и оценка по собственным ощущениям. Так как, допустим, увидели, что человек вроде бы сосредоточен или картина работы различных участков мозга как-то изменилась, только пользы от этого не много из-за того, что мы не знаем какая должна быть картина у правильно практикующего тантрические методы. То есть мы можем увидеть, что что-то изменилось, но оценить в нужную ли сторону идут изменения или это одно из многочисленных отклонений от пути или это вообще в корне ошибочный путь, мы не можем, поэтому практической пользы от этого нет, и трактовать полученные замеры можно в любую понравившуюся сторону.

----------


## Legba

> Это примерно такое же гадание на кофейной гуще, как и оценка по собственным ощущениям. Так как, допустим, увидели, что человек вроде бы сосредоточен или картина работы различных участков мозга как-то изменилась, только пользы от этого не много из-за того, что мы не знаем какая должна быть картина у правильно практикующего тантрические методы. То есть мы можем увидеть, что что-то изменилось, но *оценить в нужную ли сторону идут изменения или это одно из многочисленных отклонений от пути или это вообще в корне ошибочный путь, мы не можем*, поэтому практической пользы от этого нет, и трактовать полученные замеры можно в любую понравившуюся сторону.


А вот тут я не согласен). 
Декларируется, что есть всеразличные Гуру - с определенными достижениями и т.д.
Некоторым доводится и сиддхи у них видеть, ну по определению всякий Тулку - Нирманакайя Будды.
Соответственно, мы имеем идеал - весомый и зримый. У этого Гуру развита шаматха? ОК, смотрим на кривые Альфа, Бета, Гамма и т.д.
Если же Гуру, демонстрирующих эту самую развитую шаматху и т.п. не наблюдается, то все пропало,
"ума палата, а ключ потерян".

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Могу, потому что "прямое введение" получила.)))


Турман, думаю, тоже. Так что…

----------


## Вантус

> Я думаю, никогда мне не издать даже десятка книг по буддизму. Так что отложу это словосочетание для следующих жизней.
> 
> Но вот что ЕСДЛ читту и виджняну не различает - это для меня новость. Может и действительно, не стоит из различать.


Для целей абхидхармы, праманы и лорига это действительно одно (читта, манас и виджняна). Васубандху так и пишет. В тантре могут быть другие нюансы.

----------

Нико (20.11.2013)

----------


## Legba

> "Шаматхометр" в наличии, было бы кого мерить  С остальными факторами пути можно еще фальсификацию устроить, но только не с шаматхой.


Это что за прибор-то такой хитрый?

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> Это что за прибор-то такой хитрый?


Это не прибор. Человек даже с четвертой стадией способен на то, на что обычный человек не в состоянии. Мне минуты хватит чтобы определить кто передо мной, трепло или серьезный йогин, разумеется если сам человек не против проверки и недавно практиковал.

Даже если человек хоть раз добирался до стабильной 3-4й стадии, этого уже не скроишь, разумеется если знаешь на что смотреть  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> Это что за прибор-то такой хитрый?


Да делов-то сутки ноги не затекли и не шолохнулся- значит того))

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> Да делов-то сутки ноги не затекли и не шолохнулся- значит того))


Надо еще палкой потыкать, а то вдруг и правда того.

----------

Legba (20.11.2013), Аурум (20.11.2013), Дубинин (20.11.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2013)

----------


## Vidya

> А вот тут я не согласен). 
> Декларируется, что есть всеразличные Гуру - с определенными достижениями и т.д.
> Некоторым доводится и сиддхи у них видеть, ну по определению всякий Тулку - Нирманакайя Будды.
> Соответственно, мы имеем идеал - весомый и зримый. У этого Гуру развита шаматха? ОК, смотрим на кривые Альфа, Бета, Гамма и т.д.
> Если же Гуру, демонстрирующих эту самую развитую шаматху и т.п. не наблюдается, то все пропало,
> "ума палата, а ключ потерян".


Хотя по определению тулку, это нирманакайя Будды, тем не менее, сами же тибетцы говорят, чтобы их ученики не особо этому титулу доверяли, ибо политика. Кроме этого, я не видел, где бы декларировалось бы, что вот есть Учитель с различными достижениями, сами учителя обычно придерживаются форменной скромности, а отделить со слов учеников придуманное, пускай и искреннее придуманное и веруемое в это, от действительного не представляется возможным. Соответственно, зримого идеала как раз не наблюдается. А те, что есть, придерживаются скромности, поэтому и весомого тоже не видно.

И кстати не факт, что у Гуру развита шаматха, а не допустим ригпа, так как он дзогченпа. Или какая-нибудь разновидность опыта блаженства и пустоты, который не факт, что на замере будет выглядеть как шаматха, развитая посредством концентрации. Я к тому, что у тантры есть свои специфические особенности, которые, скорее всего, не сводятся просто к шаматхе, и по хорошему тогда надо реализованного тантрического практикующего, которых не видно.

----------


## Greedy

Принципы, по которым нади-прана-бинду воздействуют на физическое тело, те результаты, которые манипуляции с ними оказывают на физическое тело, говорят прямо о том, что нади-прана-бинду — это не тонкое _физическое_ тело, а причинные закономерности для физического тела. Понятно, что причинные закономерности могут быть видимы только умом, но никак не глазами.

Понятно, что никакие опыты и наблюдения за физическим телом, эту причинную структуру выделить не смогут. А вот чей-то прозорливый ум — вполне сможет увидеть (представить) телоподобную структуру, отвечающую за то, каким проявляется физическое тело. Тут есть только одна проблема. Для экспериментов нужен сиддха, которые продемонстрирует изменение физического тела через манипуляцию с этой структурой. А также нужны действительно работающие методы, позволяющие получить доступ к этой структуре, а не к своим фантазиям о ней.

----------

Германн (26.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Могу, потому что "прямое введение" получила.)))


боюсь и подумать как именно это было.

----------


## Вантус

> боюсь и подумать как именно это было.


Надо не бояться, а завидовать!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Надо не бояться, а завидовать!


труЪ-капалик бы спросил тут - кому именно? ))

----------


## Вантус

> труЪ-капалик бы спросил тут - кому именно? ))


Это уж Нико виднее!

----------


## Vidya

Кстати, раз уж зашла речь про измерение альфа, бета, тета волн мозга, может кто игрался с этим в смысле замера своего мозга в обычном состоянии и в медитациях различного вида? Ведь сейчас в продаже есть недорогие ЭЭГ машинки, для использования которых не надо даже предварительно смазывать кожу электропроводящим гелем. Тем более они весьма малы размером и легко перевозимы, можно при желании даже пристать к учителю, чтобы он показал мастер класс хотя бы шаматхи в смысле обычной концентарции.

----------

Legba (21.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Кстати, раз уж зашла речь про измерение альфа, бета, тета волн мозга, может кто игрался с этим в смысле замера своего мозга в обычном состоянии и в медитациях различного вида? Ведь сейчас в продаже есть недорогие ЭЭГ машинки, для использования которых не надо даже предварительно смазывать кожу электропроводящим гелем. Тем более они весьма малы размером и легко перевозимы, можно при желании даже пристать к учителю, чтобы он показал мастер класс хотя бы шаматхи в смысле обычной концентарции.


И получится dissernet по-буддийски.

----------

Vidya (21.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

На самом деле, любым прибором надо уметь пользоваться. Любой сможет снять кардиограмму, но любой ли поймет что-либо в полученных закорючках? Там где я вижу закорючки, мой отец, например, видит рубцы или приближающийся инфаркт.

----------


## Vidya

> На самом деле, любым прибором надо уметь пользоваться. Любой сможет снять кардиограмму, но любой ли поймет что-либо в полученных закорючках? Там где я вижу закорючки, мой отец, например, видит рубцы или приближающийся инфаркт.


Да, нужно уметь пользоваться. Просто в некоторых таких аппаратах уже есть функция вычисления концентрации на основе полученных данных, другое дело, конечно, насколько эта функция точна. Плюс к таким устройствам есть SDK, так что если нужно посчитать по другому алгоритму, то и это не проблема. А алгоритмы должны уже быть, так как по этой области уже были исследования и можно поднять бумаги за прошлые года.

----------


## Нико

> боюсь и подумать как именно это было.


Это было просто прямо. )))))  И вечером.. Не знаю, что он там одним глазом рассмотрел. )

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Мне минуты хватит чтобы определить кто передо мной, трепло или серьезный йогин, разумеется если сам человек не против проверки и недавно практиковал.


А стадии медитации на пустотность у существ Вы тоже так быстро различаете?

Поделитесь метром ясновиденья, плиз.

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> А стадии медитации на пустотность у существ Вы тоже так быстро различаете?
> 
> Поделитесь метром ясновиденья, плиз.


Только с шаматхой все так просто и быстро. Метром не поделюсь, он вам без надобности. Если любопытство замучает по этому поводу, можете Алану Уоллесу написать, может он не такой жадный как я и поделиться с вами.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Только с шаматхой все так просто и быстро. Метром не поделюсь, он вам без надобности. Если любопытство замучает по этому поводу, можете Алану Уоллесу написать, может он не такой жадный как я и поделиться с вами.


Хорошо, буду в это верить :Smilie:  Любопытство не мучает - нет. Оно уже по этому поводу было давно и полностью удовлетворено.

----------


## Сергей Федоров

Читал у Калу Ринпоче про то, что в каналах перемещаются крохотные слоги. Эти слоги тибетские или любого языка?  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Читал у Калу Ринпоче про то, что в каналах перемещаются крохотные слоги. Эти слоги тибетские или любого языка?


Если тибетец, то у него тибетские слоги и  перемещались))))).

----------


## Vidya

Интересная статья, некоторым образом касающаяся обсуждаемых здесь тем. Немного оттуда для затравки:



> While hundreds of studies have been conducted on the mental health benefits of yoga and meditation, they have tended to rely on blunt tools like participant questionnaires, as well as heart rate and blood pressure monitoring. Only recently have neuro-imaging and genomics technology used in Denninger’s latest studies allowed scientists to measure physiological changes in greater detail.





> “The kinds of things that happen when you meditate do have effects throughout the body, not just in the brain.”





> Unlike earlier studies, this one is the first to focus on participants with high levels of stress. The study published in May in the medical journal PloS One showed that one session of relaxation-response practice was enough to enhance the expression of genes involved in energy metabolism and insulin secretion and reduce expression of genes linked to inflammatory response and stress. There was an effect even among novices who had never practiced before.





> In a study published last year, scientists at the University of California at Los Angeles and Nobel Prize winner Elizabeth Blackburn found that 12 minutes of daily yoga meditation for eight weeks increased telomerase activity by 43 percent, suggesting an improvement in stress-induced aging. Blackburn of the University of California, San Francisco, shared the Nobel medicine prize in 2009 with Carol Greider and Jack Szostak for research on the telomerase “immortality enzyme,” which slows the cellular aging process.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Если тибетец, то у него тибетские слоги и  перемещались))))).


Научились ли отечественные тантрики перемещать отечественные слоги?

----------

Джнянаваджра (25.11.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Научились ли отечественные тантрики перемещать отечественные слоги?


Это не отечественные, отечественные - вот какие:

----------


## Вантус

А что, глаголицей на Руси не писали? Я лично видел какой-то богослужебный текст с глаголицей.

----------


## Alex

Хорваты-католики служили по глаголическим книгам чуть ли не до середины прошлого века.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.11.2013), Чагна Дордже (26.11.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

от лица всего кириллического IT спасибо им всем большое за кучу кодировок!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Хорваты-католики служили по глаголическим книгам чуть ли не до середины прошлого века.


Про сербов, хорватов и болгар всем известно. Но и на Руси глаголицей почуть пользовались (не меньше, чем рунами, думаю):
22 ДРЕВНЕРУССКИХ ГЛАГОЛИЧЕСКИХ НАДПИСИ-ГРАФФИТИ XI–XII ВЕКОВ ИЗ НОВГОРОДА

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.11.2013)

----------

